# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Funciones del foro anuladas

## Pulgas

No sé si me pasa sólo a mí, pero desde ayer el foro no me permite realizar algunas de las acciones ahbituales, como buscar temas nuevos. Se me queda la página en blanco.
Al abrir el foro me sale un mensaje, bajo el logotipo, que dice: 
*404 Not Found*

The page that you have requested could not be found. 

¿Soy el único?

----------


## magopicas

A mí me pasa lo mismo que a ti no me deja buscar, ver los perfiles de los foreros no me dejar cambiar de pagina dentro de los temas e incluso a veces se recarga la página sola todo el rato sin poder leer.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Yo ayer intentaba buscar información sobre derren brown y no encontraba nada. Espero que lo arreglen pronto...

----------


## Ochosi

A mí también me pasa. Además, no puedo cambiar de página en los hilos, me redirecciona de nuevo a la primera

----------


## Ravenous

Estamos con esto desde ayer ya. Estamos trabajando en ello, pero va a llevar un rato, tened un poquito de paciencia.

----------


## Iban

Esto no pasaba antes, cuando el foro era en papel... ;-)

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

jajajajajjajaja

----------


## Odran

Totalmente de acuerdo con iban... Jajaja. A ver si lo arreglan que tengo cosillas que deciiiiir!!!!

----------


## Ravenous

On the road again!
Si encontrais algún fallo, hacédnoslo saber.

----------


## Iban

Sigo pensando que me gustaba mas cuando era en papel impreso.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

A mi al entrar en algunos posts, me redirigen a otros distintos, no se si sera cosa del foro.

----------


## Darkman

A mi tb me pasa lo mismo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ya está arreglado!
Muchas gracias majetes.

----------


## Darkman

¡Gracias a vosotros, que nos tenéis el foro tan arregladito siempre que cuando aparece una huella en un cristal, nos ponemos de los nervios!

----------


## Odran

A mi alguna pagina aun no me la abre, iba a contaros mis peripecias con el IET infinity que compre ayer para comparar con el Mesika, pero no puedo abrir el hilo correspondiente del laboratorio. Si se arregla os lo cuento alli. Pero anticipo que es cojonudo.  :Smile1:

----------

